

Ideas Having Sex - Ardit20
http://reason.com/archives/2010/06/14/ideas-having-sex

======
kwamenum86
Diminishing returns says that as you increase a factor of production the
output relative to that increase becomes smaller. In other worse return per
unit investment gets smaller with each marginal investment. The author totally
gets this concept wrong with the bowl of nuts analogy. If you are using one
hand to look for pecans in a bowl of nuts and the pecans become harder to find
over time, then this does not demonstrate diminishing returns because no
factor of production was modified.

